# Area around Grand forks



## Hugglezz (Jul 22, 2008)

hey everyone
I have been going to school in Grand forks for 4 years now, so im familiar with the area, but Im yet to fish in the area. Im wondering where some good spots are to go around the grand forks area.


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

there are quite a few places to go north of town...just follow mill road to the north and there are plenty of places to turn off to get to the river.

another place a lot of people go is right behind cabelas...where the red lake river meets the red. But all i seem to catch when i go there are sheephead and small cats...also a lot of snags.

hope this helps!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You can literally fish anywhere and catch all kinds of fish. Most popular are by the two dams North and South, but anywhere will work for the most part.


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

Seems like anywhere I go I catch snags, went last nite off of mill road and didnt catch a darn thing but snags. However if you have a truck with the capability of driving some prairie trails, you could get to some nicer spots behind the natural gas plant on mill road, all I have is a car and a Honda Element and that don't do so well off roading.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have had good luck by Cabelas the last week. I caught a 13 pounder, a ten pounder and an eleven pounder within two days.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't throw straight out in the river, throw more down stream so you get less drift. You'll get less snags that way.


----------

